# 5 year old Wrestling Phenom...



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

check out this little fucker:


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

holy crap! 

talk about natural talent here.

Look how smooth his moves already are thats insane.

If the parents are smart they put him in an MMA school
early. He will own quite a few people when he's older.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

He's probably made a lot of kids cry and he'll probably make a lot more kids cry when he's in high school. Awesome talent.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

holy shit 

this kid is a little badass motherfucker


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> holy shit
> 
> this kid is a little badass motherfucker


Exactly....
He looks scary man. Really mean!
Plus - the echnique he is showing is just amazing!
One tough little mofo.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yah right. Another "phenom."



When are people going to realize that being good at something when you're five doesn't mean you'll be good at it when you're a real person. This kid will likely either: burn out and not care about wrestling by puberty; need to relearn everything when his body changes completely in a few years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Or he will stick with it because he likes to do it and continue learning and improving.:confused02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yah right. Another "phenom."
> 
> 
> 
> When are people going to realize that being good at something when you're five doesn't mean you'll be good at it when you're a real person. This kid will likely either: burn out and not care about wrestling by puberty; need to relearn everything when his body changes completely in a few years.



_this_ kid might actually live up to his potential..

I am certainly impressed. He looked like he really wanted to compete hard, and he has techniques for days.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damn. I suppose there's always the possibility of burnout, but that kid is really, really good. If he decides that this is what he wants to do and keeps training for the next 15 years, he's got a ton of potential. A lot can happen, though, and I'm not a big fan of trying to call child prodigies. That gets real messy, real fast. So much can go wrong in those situations.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

IronMan said:


> Damn. I suppose there's always the possibility of burnout, but that kid is really, really good. If he decides that this is what he wants to do and keeps training for the next 15 years, he's got a ton of potential. A lot can happen, though, and I'm not a big fan of trying to call child prodigies. That gets real messy, real fast. So much can go wrong in those situations.


Exactly what I was thinking. There is obiously someone pushing this kid pretty hard. He could get burned out and if he does, that all she wrote.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

LTrain5563 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. There is obiously someone pushing this kid pretty hard. He could get burned out and if he does, that all she wrote.


I dunno.. Do people really become so great at things they are pushed into?

I've always resisted being told what to do, and never really excelled at such things. But when I felt a passion about something thats what has always worked for me. Also im not sure he could be so good at that age if he wasnt in love with it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Cracky KId


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

After seeing tons of kickboxer kids, very young BJJ kids, karate black belts at age 12 etc they seem to always grow up and not even care about the sport any more. Most of the pros you see either start around 16 where you're really starting to develop into a person or older at around 20-21.



And being pushed into something and forced to succeed works in some families for a little while. I know some people are more naturally rebellious even at a very young age.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Whether he'll grow up to be a monster or not, that kid is very very talented. He's showing amazing technique. I hope he doesn't burn out and enters MMA, that would be awesome to see  

'I remember that little bastard from youtube!!'


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> After seeing tons of kickboxer kids, very young BJJ kids, karate black belts at age 12 etc they seem to always grow up and not even care about the sport any more. Most of the pros you see either start around 16 where you're really starting to develop into a person or older at around 20-21.
> 
> 
> 
> And being pushed into something and forced to succeed works in some families for a little while. I know some people are more naturally rebellious even at a very young age.


I agree 100%. Plus there is always the risk of this kid overtraning and becoming a midget with testosterone deficency like alot of olympian gymnastisists (spelling?). I really don't think 5 year olds should train and compete at a high level. Just let them play around and have fun like kids are supposed to.

Chances are this guy will have a broken body and an alcohol problem at the age of 20. Wasted talent.


----------



## dAMIAn78 (Nov 16, 2006)

Could it be a matter of training above your age? Looks like some of the kids he's competing agains have never seen the stuff he's doing and have no defense for it. 

He's using techniques that are at a higher level than his competition which is great now for the highlight clip, but whats it going to do to him when he gets handled like that.
Good luck to him.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Inkdot said:


> I agree 100%. Plus there is always the risk of this kid overtraning and becoming a midget with testosterone deficency like alot of olympian gymnastisists (spelling?). I really don't think 5 year olds should train and compete at a high level. Just let them play around and have fun like kids are supposed to.
> 
> Chances are this guy will have a broken body and an alcohol problem at the age of 20. Wasted talent.


I am with you 100%. The kid has great talent. But i am willing to put money on that he doesn't wrestle past the age 16. There is almost no doubt in my mind that his body is already damaged, and he will grow to hate it. He already looks punk ass.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I dunno man, that kid looks like he is enjoying kicking other kids asses too much to be being 'forced' into it by pushy parents


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

there's so many videos like this of young soccer & bball phenoms and then you hear nothing of them later. 

If he's wrestling on his own free will and not being pressured he might stick with it, but if someone is pushing him then chances are he'll quit sometime down the line.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> there's so many videos like this of young soccer & bball phenoms and then you hear nothing of them later.
> 
> If he's wrestling on his own free will and not being pressured he might stick with it, but if someone is pushing him then chances are he'll quit sometime down the line.


Yeah, not only that but also youngh kids should never ever do high intensity training, the small growing body cannot handle it. He *will* get problems down the line.

It saddens me to think about this because in 99% of the cases it's the parents fault. Why you would ruin your kid like that I have no idea. It's despicable.


----------

